# JC Buffum & Co.



## FlaskMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys. I picked this one up in an antique shop today, it is my first blob top find. I was really excited to find one, any information on it would be great.

 It reads:

 JC Buffum & Co.

 Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey FlaskMan,

 Here's a little:

 "It seems that J.C. Buffum & Co. City Bottling House lasted longer than any bottle maker in Pittsburgh from 1845-1922. 

 That would account for the variety of containers I find in the area. Old advertisements list them on Market St., near Second Avenue, in the cityâ€™s downtown section. Soda waters, cider, syrups, seltzer, ale, porter, ginger ale, root beer and beer are a few of the products they bottled. 

 The first time J.C. Buffum appears in a Pittsburgh directory is in 1847. Buffum headed for Sacramento in 1849 when gold was discovered in California. Finding no gold he turned to beer brewing and opened a second Buffum & Co. in San Francisco." From.

 BOLO the Buffum Amber Hutch. 




From.


----------



## FlaskMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh wow, thanks for the info!

 The guy I bought it from had it dated around 1860.  Also, what is the worth of something like this?


----------



## FlaskMan (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah thanks for the info guys.  The bottle itself is pretty beat up, that is true.  I don't plan to sell it, I just like to know if I paid the right price for it.

 It's got the "bottle sickness"

 Here are some close ups on the variations if ya guys are interested


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

> It's got the "bottle sickness"


It looks river tumbled more than sick but it's nice that way too I think.


----------

